# Power Pole Non-GFCI



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

It's the stab on qo or the bolt on?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

If it is a non dwelling kitchen and it is a 125 volt 15 or 20 amp receptacle of any type there is no choice, it must be GFCI protected. There are no exceptions.

See 210.8(B)(2)


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Mike Guile said:


> I can add a jbox next to panel with 2 blank GFCI and label. Sound ok?


Sounds like a perfect solution.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*cont*

stab in.


If you replaced a bad rec. in a kitchen with a good one (non gfci-non gfci) is that legal??

I would not do it but just curious. I know the lawyers would kill you if something happened but what does NEC say about just replacing?? CAn't find it.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I think once you change it, you would have to use a GFI in its place. Upsell!!!!!


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*yep*

I wouldn't even replace it like for like because of it's location. Now, replacing one for a fixed commercial freezer......maybe. Actually, our local inspector waived the commerial kitchen requirements for fixed items such as freezers, fridges, ranges, etc... not the easily accessable ones though


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Mike Guile said:


> stab in.
> 
> 
> If you replaced a bad rec. in a kitchen with a good one (non gfci-non gfci) is that legal??
> ...



in the '05 it's 406.3(D)(2)


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

It's a commercial kitchen, GFCIs are required regardless of 406.3(D)(2).


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*Gfci*

Our inspector won't enforce it because restaurants bitched at him for losing food because of them behind the fridges/freezers only.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Mike Guile said:


> Our inspector won't enforce it because restaurants bitched at him for losing food because of them behind the fridges/freezers only.


He needs to grow some BALLS then. What does he do just enforce what makes him feel warm and fuzzy?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Either use the dead-face GFIs or use your Dremel to cut a decora rectangle into the power pole.


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*Dremel*

I thought about using the dremel ,but, ever since I've been on this site I'm scared to do things like that fearing I might void the UL listing and be sued for everything I have.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mike Guile said:


> I thought about using the dremel ,but, ever since I've been on this site I'm scared to do things like that fearing I might void the UL listing and be sued for everything I have.


You got to pick your battles. If you are worried about it, have it inspected. The UL listing simply says the device is suitable for what it was designed for. If you field modify it, the AHJ has the final say as to whether it is acceptable or not.

Something like a power pole I wouldn't worry too much about. A crane would be a different story!


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*yep*

Sort of joking anyhow, all they do is plug in their tester anyhow and make sure it lights up right. It will be inspected.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> Either use the dead-face GFIs or use your Dremel to cut a decora rectangle into the power pole.


I thought of suggesting this, but I tought I'd get laughed off the board.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

william1978 said:


> He needs to grow some BALLS then. What does he do just enforce what makes him feel warm and fuzzy?


You used the words warm and fuzzy and balls in the same post..... :whistling2:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I thought of suggesting this, but I tought I'd get laughed off the board.



Funny how that works here, if you post it first. :whistling2::no:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> You used the words warm and fuzzy and balls in the same post..... :whistling2:



then you added suck.:whistling2:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

leland said:


> then you added suck.:whistling2:


Huh?


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*Suck*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUwxLzrWJaw


----------

